# Staying Cool



## VFlutter (Jul 12, 2017)

It is a lovely humid 100 degree day today. Aside from the basics of staying hydrated and such does anyone have any tips/tricks to staying cool in the summer heat? 

For me a good headband is a must to keep the sweat out of my eyes. I like "Junk" brand. Great material, cool designs, and thin enough fit under under my helmet with the Oregon Aero Zetaliner. 

It is always a risk vs reward with undershirts trying to find something that keeps you cool but won't melt to your skin in a fire. Currently wearing Under Armour Charged Cotton which are pretty good. 

I have a cooling towel but really haven't used it much. Always seem to forget about it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 12, 2017)

I just stick a water in the freezer at the start of each shift, put it in my helmet/ ball cap and let the ice melt throughout the call; drink as needed. 

In-flight I like to put my arms up to A/C vents and allow the air conditioning to trickle down my shirt/ sleeves. I do the same by leaning forward, and allowing the cool air to run down the back of my neck. 

Our water delivery service doles out electrolyte freezer pops which is also helpful. Other than that I simply wear a skullcap underneath my hat, nothing more; no fancy breathable undergarments.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 12, 2017)

Idk if you guys can fit this under your gear but for warrants in the summer with all my gear on i have something called "the absorber". I tuck it into my undershirt after letting it cool in the fridge/freezer. It starts by cooling you. Then it does what its name says and absorbs the sweat. 
I know its synthetic, but it doesn't aggravate my skin. 
https://www.amazon.com/Absorber-Synthetic-Drying-Chamois-Natural/dp/B0000AY69V


----------



## Summit (Jul 12, 2017)

https://www.glaciertek.com/flex-vest-gray
https://www.amazon.com/FlexiFreeze-Ice-Vest/dp/B01MPZLWLZ


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 12, 2017)

Chase said:


> It is always a risk vs reward with undershirts trying to find something that keeps you cool but won't melt to your skin in a fire. Currently wearing Under Armour Charged Cotton which are pretty good.



Have you tried any of the flame resistant Cordura products? I have one that I really like.


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 18, 2017)

Attempted to wear an ice cooling vest my second year flying and sold it to some other joker about a week after I bought it. It was good, but bulky, and leaked/sweated so in turn you were just as soaked as just sweating. It was a very expensive vest as well that promised not to have those issues.

I also wear under amour charged cotton shirts and typically just wear that and boxer's under my flight suit year round and change out halfway through the shift during the summer. I am also full-time nights by choice so that has certainly helped at my new program vs. when I was working 24's during the summer last year. Used to work with a pilot who would take a short section of vent tubing and run it from the circular vent in the front and down the back of his neck/flight suit and claimed that worked very well. I just tough it out. Our normal "long flight" is an hour, and flying in high heat vs. turnout gear and working house fire during the same day anytime...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2017)

I guess I lucked out flying fixed wing. By the time we got to altitude and got halfway to our destination, I was anxious to get back down into the heat.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2017)

The whole "clothes might melt to you" sounds really unpleasant


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 20, 2017)

HEMS rule number 1- don't die.

HEMS rule number 2- ref. _Fight Club_ rule #1.


----------



## CWATT (Jul 24, 2017)

@Chase - merino wool!  So far as I'm concerned it's the greatest material ever. 

- flame-resistant (great for HEMS or fire medics)
- NO odor (the bacteria that create odor in synthetic textiles don't like to live in wool)
- quick drying 
- lightweight (Icebreaker has an 'ultralight' 130g/m2 called the Cool Lite and is on-sale right now: http://ca.icebreaker.com/en/web-spe...we/103608_WS.html?dwvar_103608__WS_color=401_


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 24, 2017)

Except you can't ship to the United States from that website apparently 

BUT you can find the same shirt on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IJMF9UG/ref=twister_B01N0Z0XDR?th=1&psc=1


----------



## CWATT (Jul 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Except you can't ship to the United States from that website apparently



Accidentally sent the Canadian link.  Here's the US link:

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-sp...ewe/103608_WS.html?dwvar_103608__WS_color=401

I'll also note, they make the same shirt in a 150g/m2 weight which is more like your 'standard' cotton t-shirt weight if the Cool Lite is too thin for you or you're wearing it under your bunker gear and want some more abrasion resistance.  US link here (also on-sale):  http://www.icebreaker.com/en/mens-l...ewe/100898_WS.html?dwvar_100898__WS_color=009


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 25, 2017)

CWATT said:


> @Chase - merino wool!  So far as I'm concerned it's the greatest material ever.
> 
> - flame-resistant (great for HEMS or fire medics)
> - NO odor (the bacteria that create odor in synthetic textiles don't like to live in wool)
> ...



There is a local company, First Spear, that has an awesome line of Merino wool products I've been wanting to try.


----------



## Summit (Jul 25, 2017)

CWATT said:


> Accidentally sent the Canadian link.  Here's the US link:
> 
> http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-sp...ewe/103608_WS.html?dwvar_103608__WS_color=401
> 
> I'll also note, they make the same shirt in a 150g/m2 weight which is more like your 'standard' cotton t-shirt weight if the Cool Lite is too thin for you or you're wearing it under your bunker gear and want some more abrasion resistance.  US link here (also on-sale):  http://www.icebreaker.com/en/mens-l...ewe/100898_WS.html?dwvar_100898__WS_color=009



If you are with an EMS agency, you can apply here:

http://www.promotive.com/fireandrescue

Many discounts, including icebreaker.


----------



## CWATT (Aug 4, 2017)

Icebreaker UPDATE:  

Just got my shirt in the mail.  Looks like it's 13% nylon, 85% merino.  Does nylon qualify as an FR undershirt???

Also, it's kind of a 'square' cut.  I prefer slim / long t-shirts, but I'll still keep it.


----------



## JW5974 (Aug 4, 2017)

Chase said:


> It is a lovely humid 100 degree day today. Aside from the basics of staying hydrated and such does anyone have any tips/tricks to staying cool in the summer heat?
> 
> For me a good headband is a must to keep the sweat out of my eyes. I like "Junk" brand. Great material, cool designs, and thin enough fit under under my helmet with the Oregon Aero Zetaliner.
> 
> ...


I just deal with the heat and shower after the flight. Of course drinking lots of water is a must as I sweat like a ***** in church.


----------

